# Hate to do it ... searches returned nothing... Poland?



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

If I wanted to live and ride from my door is there a good place in Poland for that? Thinking XC/Enduro type riding.

many thanks in advance


----------



## sagitt77 (Oct 26, 2010)

Yes it is. South of Poland is a mountain range 1000 miles long from west to east. What do you want to know? Trails, races, accommodation? Here you are website about racing in English also http://www.mtbtrophy.com/. You can ask [email protected]
Regards


----------



## amun (Jan 29, 2008)

We have lots of beautiful places specially on the south of Poland 
The most popular forum about endure/allmoutain is on EMTB.pl » EMTB.pl - Enduro Mountain Biking (EMTB.pl - Forum Enduro MTB)
You can ask in English their about some interesting trails/races.
Enduro racing 
Horizon Five - Home
ENDURO TROPHY | Pierwsze w Polsce zawody w rowerowym enduro
and a lot more

lost of review not only Poland 
2011 - enduroriderz.pl - enduro mtb / all mountain / freeride - beskidy / tatry / karpaty / sudety - wojtek "zbiker" zdebski

here my galery
https://picasaweb.google.com/112995870409096219692
and video
paweldziubka's Channel - YouTube


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

You can also find great riding in the north eastern part of Poland. 

Magura


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

Enduro MTB means having fun with speed, gravitation and demanding terrain. Riding in the rain, scorching sun and freezing cold provided that the place is beautiful and interesting. That is the essence of mountain biking and you will have opportunity to find all of this in Enduro Me - the film which tells about the most interesting places to do mountain biking in Poland.


----------



## mood (Nov 15, 2011)

There's some great trails close to Gdansk/Gdynia area. I was there 2009 for a race and the forest just east of Gdansk have some sweet singletracks.

I did find some photos of the forest at: harpagan.pl/worldcup/gallery/gallery.php?i=28&d=area&f=area


----------

